# Frame ID



## filmonger (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Guys - Just bought this thinking it was a columbia and I have been told it is not....any ideas??


----------



## filmonger (Jan 3, 2015)

More Pics....


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't think it's a Cleveland.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 3, 2015)

do you think it could be this ....

“The Bicycle Man,” Roger Goodrich, brought nine Massey-Harris bicycles to the Expo, including this rare 1896 or 1897 chainless bicycle

Read more: http://www.farmcollector.com/farm-shows/2009-north-american-massey-expo.aspx#ixzz3NnX34lXZ


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 3, 2015)

Close but there are differences on the construction of the shaft area and the rear upper stays meet the seat tube are different also. It Might be the same company different year.


----------



## David Brown (Jan 3, 2015)

The frame is not Massey Harris . The chainless Massey Harris  bikes where  made by CCM 1900 .Massey Harris did make there own bikes from 1896 till 1899 When CCM was formed. I have sold Roger about 6 Massey Harris bikes over the years. The frame does look like a Cresent but only the front crank parts  i have had 2 Cresent chainless bikes and the rear drive looked different. Could by a different year maybe just my take.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 4, 2015)

Aww yes!!! It does look like a Crescent..... Similar drive as this TOC Cescent - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?15605-1899-Crescent-Chainless





1904 Crescent Cat


----------



## catfish (Jan 4, 2015)

I think it could be a Spalding MFG, from Mass. I saw the auction, but knew it wasn't a Columbia.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice Starter Buy!!!

Can't You Narrow It Down By: Serial # and Badge Holes!!!
Also, by the where the Rear Drive Meets the Wheel Drive!!!  Front or Back Ends!!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## filmonger (Jan 8, 2015)

In light of the information that it was not a Columbia and looks to be a Crescent - I did not go through with the purchase so it is still available to those who might want it from Calif classics on the bay.


----------

